# Supplement that has noticeably reduced my anxiety



## adamcgrath (Mar 26, 2016)

Hey guys, 

I am currently completing my honours year in psychology and have been working part-time at a supplement store for the last 4 years. Since being diagnosed with social anxiety around 2 years ago, I have taken various approaches to help reduce the severity of my symptoms. Acceptance and Commitment Therapy (ACT) has been quite effective over this time. However, recently I have come across a supplement called 'Resurrect P.M' that has been quite effective. It is a sleep and recovery formula that contains ingredients such as: magnesium, zinc, GABA, phenibut and mucuna pruriens. 

I have taken the majority of these ingredients alone, but decided to give this formula a go. Within the first week of taking it I noticed a significant reduction in the severity and frequency of my symptoms. This seemed to continue throughout the whole month of taking the product. I decided to give it a rest to see if it was in fact making a difference. After ceasing use, I quickly went back to feeling quite anxious. Over the last few months I have experimented a bit to figure out just how much this product is helping me and I must say it really has worked wonders! Working at a supplement store, I have tried a lot of different things but this is by far the most effective for reducing my anxiety.

Please give this a try if you get the chance!! :smile2:


----------



## ak74 (Mar 17, 2016)

Are you talking about Resurrect-PM by Ronnie Coleman? Sounds interesting. Are you taking it before sleep as indicated, or using it during the day to reduce anxiety? Also- has it helped you make all kindzz of gains in the gym? Are you sleeping better? I'd love to hear more about it.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Thread couldn't be any more suspicious


----------



## ak74 (Mar 17, 2016)

Lmao is it because we have one post each? I doesn't seem suspicious at all to me because as far as I can tell the supplement is by 8 time Mr. Olympia winner Ronnie Coleman. I doubt he would make accounts on an SA forum to get people to use his bodybuilding supplement for anxiety. But I can see what you mean lol.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

ak74 said:


> Lmao is it because we have one post each? I doesn't seem suspicious at all to me because as far as I can tell the supplement is by 8 time Mr. Olympia winner Ronnie Coleman. I doubt he would make accounts on an SA forum to get people to use his bodybuilding supplement for anxiety. But I can see what you mean lol.


Hehe he apperently manage to "pee clean" at the screening, Working as a police officer...

Phenibut and L-Dopa, things to be carefull with!!! so CAUTION, Read up on it (not on manufactures website)....


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

ak74 said:


> Lmao is it because we have one post each? I doesn't seem suspicious at all to me because as far as I can tell the supplement is by 8 time Mr. Olympia winner Ronnie Coleman. I doubt he would make accounts on an SA forum to get people to use his bodybuilding supplement for anxiety. But I can see what you mean lol.


Well I am pretty sure Ronnie doesn't hand make all the supplements by himself  so it wouldn't be that surprising if there was someone being paid to do internet marketing of said product. The way the first post is worded just screams internet marketeer though, and then followed up by another unheard of poster saying "oh yeh, is that this product again, wow sounds great tell me more". Yeh.


----------



## ak74 (Mar 17, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> Well I am pretty sure Ronnie doesn't hand make all the supplements by himself  so it wouldn't be that surprising if there was someone being paid to do internet marketing of said product. The way the first post is worded just screams internet marketeer though, and then followed up by another unheard of poster saying "oh yeh, is that this product again, wow sounds great tell me more". Yeh.


I was genuinely interested lol. But he hasn;t replied yet, so maybe you were on to something.


----------



## ak74 (Mar 17, 2016)

watertouch said:


> Hehe he apperently manage to "pee clean" at the screening, Working as a police officer...
> 
> Phenibut and L-Dopa, things to be carefull with!!! so CAUTION, Read up on it (not on manufactures website)....


lol yeah i wonder how he managed that. L-Dopa caught my attention actually. Do you have any experiences with it?


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

ak74 said:


> lol yeah i wonder how he managed that. L-Dopa caught my attention actually. Do you have any experiences with it?


Yeah from the supplement Mucuna Pruriens. It apperntly might be better absorbed and such then the Pharmaceutical version.

Ihearb and such sells it, I tried the NOW FOODS brand.

It has some minor moodbossting effect and can help with Libido.

One should probably not overuse it, or for longer times. L-Dopa is used by people with Parkinson so there is some research on it.

It's a precursor to dopamine, like L-tryptophan is for serotonin.


----------



## adamcgrath (Mar 26, 2016)

Hey again!

Haha this is funny! This would be the worst way to market a product! Definitely nothing suspicious here  

Working at a supplement store I try different products and after taking this I noticed less anxiety! Completely up to you if you would like to give it a try. To be honest, I'm not even a fan of Ronnie Coleman's range of products other than the one mentioned.

Thanks


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh wow! Tell me more! Is it only for the low low price of 20 installments of $19.95?


----------



## adamcgrath (Mar 26, 2016)

No worries. Was genuinely just trying to help people out by letting everyone know what has worked for me. Didn't realize offering advice was suspicious nowadays.

Last time I use this forum.

Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ak74 (Mar 17, 2016)

adamcgrath said:


> No worries. Was genuinely just trying to help people out by letting everyone know what has worked for me. Didn't realize offering advice was suspicious nowadays.
> 
> Last time I use this forum.
> 
> ...


lol you are probably better off staying away. To be honest you seemed totally genuine in your first post so the reaction is unwarranted and not very welcoming to new members.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

Don't believe anyone of this a**holes with only one post in a forum, that tell you how wonderful a specific product is.

They are all salesmen.

This really sets me up, because there are people in here that desperately try to get any help they can find, and this salesmen know this.


----------



## Lynniebe (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you, adamcgrath, for sharing your good news! I have never tried those particular supplements, but it sounds very interesting. I take Valerian Root for anxiety. It has helped generalized anxiety, social anxiety & sleep. It has really helped my sociability quotient. And, I wouldn't be without it. I highly recommend it too. Thanks again for sharing!


----------

